# How can I get these little "horns" to lie down?



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

So, Vinca has this hard coat which has a bit of a curl along the back. Right now, after blowing her coat, she has these little "horns" of fur sticking up on her withers. It wouldn't bother me, except that it sometimes looks like her hackles are up.  We are going to show in AKC conformation in a couple of weeks; how can I get this hair to lie down?? Or should I try to fluff the other hair up?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Wet it, dry it with a force air dryer, put a damp towel over it


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

That was the first thing I tried.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta looks like that all over her back after a bath. Its a permanent thing on her rear end. The only thing i've found that worked for it alone her shoulders and middle of her back like that was brushing her out and getting the undercoat loose and then going back through with a wet brush to help smooth the hair back down. I had to do that 3-4 times a day before it smoothed out for 1-2 days depending on the humidity. I basically had to retrain her coat like one would have retrain their bangs to do a certain thing. Also another thing that helped was i used hairstyling mousee to help encourage it to lay properly. (also made her smell even better lol)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs hair does that in the croup area.
i brush the area with an under coat or
pin brush. i normally take the pin brush
with me. everytime my dog gets out of the
car the hair is up in that area. a couple strokes
of the brush and it's all new again.


----------

